# Training Split Push/Pull Only...?



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey peeps

Friend of mine is doing a Push/Pull split (no legs) and I've told him that he should include legs.

However, he is not having it as he says he doesn't need to train legs as they are bigger than his top at the moment.

What he is doing is Push/Pull every other day (Monday: Push Weds: Pull Fri: Push.... etc)

Is this over training or will he get decent results from it?

His legs are on the big side, but I was curious as to whether doing push/pull every so often might tip into over training? His diet is nailed btw.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO if he knows when to stop he should be fine.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IMO-

No not all, he's having a four day gap before training the same muscles again.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

ive herd the 'my legs are big enuff ' so many times, but if his legs are decent then i dont see the problem in just doing upper body


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Friend of mine is doing a Push/Pull split (no legs) and I've told him that he should include legs.
> 
> ...


my thoughts are stop lieing you cheeky sod, post up a picture of YOUR legs then haha

'my friend'

Heard that one SO many times :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you should be fine mate , sorry i mean your friend will be fine mate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about you overtraining as your not training the biggest bodyparts smashing the cns , so crack on benching and curling twice a week .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> I wouldn't worry about you overtraining as your not training the biggest bodyparts smashing the cns , so crack on benching and curling twice a week .


is he curling aswell sh1t man he will be huge pmsl


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Train however you like. Adjust training according to results and your goals. Simple. 

Having said that there's so much more to making progress than the split you use. You could do push / pull / legs like I do yet make no progress or better progress. All depends on your genetics, how hard you're actually training, your diet, your rest, peds, other activities and so on. Way too many variables to just say yes or no with regards to your questions 'will he progress doing just push / pull on alternate days?'. Only real way is to monitor his progress for a month and then evaluate.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah you guys never cease to raise a smile. :thumb:

I wouldn't be posting my legs, they are far from big - I'm personally running the Stronglifts program, which as some of you may know hits Squats each workout alternating and also gets deadlifts thrown in there too.

My mate (yes, its actually a mate not me! Although you can carry on with the my mate/ train however you like jokes :lol: ) is not new to lifting, (not a curl monkey) but I've read and heard people preach hit push/pull/legs on a 3 day split as one of the 'standard' well known & tested workout routines for most people so when I told him he should do legs as it will impact muscle growth he didn't seem bothered and continued on with push pull on alternating days.

My question to you guys was simply whether it actually impacts muscle growth by neglecting the legs? Providing diet is spot on (Does it actually, or is it a bit of broscience?)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Surely common sense says if a certain body part is exceeding others then you stop training it as hard, why can this not be the case for legs ?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Don't tell me, you play 5-a-side twice a week so your legs get enough of a workout.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Surely common sense says if a certain body part is exceeding others then you stop training it as hard, why can this not be the case for legs ?


a few of the competing BB on here have dropped legs out of there program for that exact reason bro... if the guys are experienced and going in for show then balance is key obviously...

but if this guy (sorry his mate) has just started then neglecting anything i wouldnt have thought would be a great start to be fair...

i have used push legs pull in the past with good results i use it still when im working away all week and have to fit it into friday , saturday sunday then rest of week is resting or cardio at minute...

its all about what works for youat end of day !!


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Surely common sense says if a certain body part is exceeding others then you stop training it as hard, why can this not be the case for legs ?


Guess I'm asking because everyone seems to jump on a bandwagon of if you dont hit legs you wont grow at all as they're the biggest muscle etc etc.. it does seem common sense but sometimes alot of bro science is around lol but thanks for clearing it up.



flinty90 said:


> a few of the competing BB on here have dropped legs out of there program for that exact reason bro... if the guys are experienced and going in for show then balance is key obviously...
> 
> but if this guy (sorry his mate) has just started then neglecting anything i wouldnt have thought would be a great start to be fair...
> 
> ...


Again, thanks for clearing it up also.



Mish said:


> Don't tell me, you play 5-a-side twice a week so your legs get enough of a workout.


Stop it please, I am currently on my







:lol: Thx guys


----------

